# VA knight



## vaan112 (17/11/17)

Didn't know where to give a huge shout out so did it here. Please forgive if it's the wrong place . @Rob Fisher thanks a mill for the hook up.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

vaan112 said:


> Didn't know where to give a huge shout out so did it here. Please forgive if it's the wrong place . @Rob Fisher thanks a mill for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What board does that use?


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> What board does that use?


Sx I think 
450?


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/17)

vaan112 said:


> Didn't know where to give a huge shout out so did it here. Please forgive if it's the wrong place . @Rob Fisher thanks a mill for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite the upgrade buddy. Enjoy it looks awesome.


----------



## vaan112 (17/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> What board does that use?


550j like the G class

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vaan112 (17/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That's quite the upgrade buddy. Enjoy it looks awesome.


Thank U bud. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Sx I think
> 450?



If it does that is amazing mod. It fires from the word go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

vaan112 said:


> 550j like the G class
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Amazing boards those. 

Many happy vapes on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

vaan112 said:


> Didn't know where to give a huge shout out so did it here. Please forgive if it's the wrong place . @Rob Fisher thanks a mill for the hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the best with the Knight @vaan112! It was the first Stab Wood Knight in the wild and I'm glad someone will show it love and use it more than I did!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the best with the Knight @vaan112! It was the first Stab Wood Knight in the wild and I'm glad someone will show it love and use it more than I did!



Congrats @vaan112 , she is a beauty!

@Rob Fisher , was this the one you got when we were at Monte Casino that night and you called the guy who made it to show him you had it in your hand?


----------



## vaan112 (17/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the best with the Knight @vaan112! It was the first Stab Wood Knight in the wild and I'm glad someone will show it love and use it more than I did!


Thanks again @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaan112 (17/11/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @vaan112 , she is a beauty!
> 
> @Rob Fisher , was this the one you got when we were at Monte Casino that night and you called the guy who made it to show him you had it in your hand?


Thank u @Silver 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @vaan112 , she is a beauty!
> 
> @Rob Fisher , was this the one you got when we were at Monte Casino that night and you called the guy who made it to show him you had it in your hand?



Yebo that's the one Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

